# Minecraft - downloading maps?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

My 8yr old son love his Minecraft on the PS3 (don't they all!) but he's now asking me to download some maps for him. 

Anyone know how to do this? Can I do it on my macbook, or better still directly onto the PS3?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'll find out mate I'll ask my bro and report back lol.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Bugga my bro uses this link but seems for xbox 360.
Sorry. I think by the looks of it you have to download through sites
http://www.game-tuts.com/modio/


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

You can look for Map Seeds online. When creating a new map, it asks if you know the seed.

This determines how the map will generate, and certain seeds have specific things in them such as loads of villages or loads of caves.

Example:
http://www.gameranx.com/features/id/20571/article/10-best-minecraft-ps3-seeds/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

I can do it on the 360 not sure if you can do it on the ps3


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi LeadFarmer,

Did you get anywhere with this? My lad is also asking me to do it for him now too!

I have found a few maps/worlds on the internet but installing them is something else!! :wall:

Link to maps etc...http://www.mcps3download.com/category/minecraft-ps3-maps/page/2/

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Might help

http://www.mcps3download.com/how-to-download-and-install-minecraft-playstation-maps/


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

When deploying Apple into education I am finding more and more schools using the VPP to distribute multiple Minecrafts in class sets now. 
I had to arrange 15 for a school this week rather than the Usual PuppetPals etc.
It has huge creativity advantages in schools rather than just being a brilliant game/App.


----------

